# Büro "im Grünen"



## Tanny (11. März 2014)

Heute habe ich mein Büro (am 11. März!!!) nach draußen verlegt:

  

...mit den Aussichten lässt es sich leben...und arbeiten 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Digicat (11. März 2014)

Super Tanny ... beneidenswert ...


----------



## Tanny (11. März 2014)

Hallo Helmut,  
...da fehlt mir nur noch die phantastische Aussicht, die Du vermutlich von Deinem Berg aus hast 

(...wenn ich mir Dein Foto hier: 
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/wie-sieht-es-2014-an-euren-teichen-aus.40939/page-2    Beitrag 35 
anschaue - Traumhaft!!!)

LG
Kirstin


----------

